# old Flyer paint colors



## Driver (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi 
all refurbishing a slew of 50's flyer accessories 
cant find the right colors 
mystic station roof green, red , white and base gray 
water tower red oxide 

anyone have any tips tricks 
I don't want to do a total repaint 
need to touch up some areas (due to rust damage etc )


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello, welcome, and try PortLines. Us guys/gals who delve in "S" gauge use Doug Peck at PortLines Hobby Supply almost exclusively. I believe he has your paint.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*AF Paint*

Hi Driver,
I, also, was able to receive some great Flyer items that needed paint. Portlines does have the factory colors, but I went a different route. I disassembled and stripped all my items, primed and painted and was MORE than satisfied. i used Rustoleum Ruddy Brown primer on the water tower which was a great match(no finish coat), Hammered Black on the roof and a Valspar green I found at Lowes on the base. I used Krylon gray primer on the "feet" of the tower. I went this route as the rust issue will only get worse. I think Krylon "Cherry Red" works for the shade of red you need. I just took some pieces and matched colors before I stripped everything. I used a citrus paint stripper in an aluminum tin and a disposable brush. It was amazing the amount of rust I found under the paint that looked solid. I do not think A.C. Gilbert used primer in the 50"s.

Good Luck


----------



## Driver (Nov 18, 2014)

*flyer paint*

thank you folks
will hunt lowes and see
portlines 
may be my best bet 

total repaint is out of the question


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Driver said:


> thank you folks
> will hunt lowes and see
> portlines
> may be my best bet
> ...


Now this suggestion depends on how damaged the paint job is on your trains. 
For touch up how about a marker kit?
(there are others this is the first one I found.)








You can get an assortment pack or just pick a few colors that you need?

If you get an assortment pack shop around for a good price. The price varies greatly. Look for sales and coupons too before you buy.
These are great for filling in scratches without painting the whole thing.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you are a serious collector and wish to keep your items as close to original as possible, then Port Lines is the place to go. The paint will cost more than other paints, but they are custom colors and they match.


----------

